# Decided to have RAI and 2 quetions



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I decided to have the RAI. It will be done next Tuesday. 15 millicures. I am still not sure I shouldn't just stay on the methimazole ( doc reduced my dosage from 20 mg to 10 mg) cause I seem to feel fine on it. My impatience to just " fix" this has me deidingin favor of the RAI.

I have a question... My doctor never had me on beta blockers and I see that many on these boards are. Are the beta blockers just for rapid heart beat and doesn't the methimazole take care of that???

Has EVERYONE gained after RAI? I am 4'11" and have always been weight and health conscious. It will really upset me if I gain weight and it is out of my control.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Well, I decided to have the RAI. It will be done next Tuesday. 15 millicures. I am still not sure I shouldn't just stay on the methimazole ( doc reduced my dosage from 20 mg to 10 mg) cause I seem to feel fine on it. My impatience to just " fix" this has me deidingin favor of the RAI.
> 
> I have a question... My doctor never had me on beta blockers and I see that many on these boards are. Are the beta blockers just for rapid heart beat and doesn't the methimazole take care of that???
> 
> ...


I was never offered beta-blockers. I wish I had been as I now have a damaged heart. It depends on how stabilized you are on antithyroid as to how the heart is going to react.

I am at my ideal weight for a woman my age. It was not easy and continues to be a challenge but I maintain my weight. Careful dieting; lots of exercise and other activities.

Good luck to you; in hindsight, I think you will be glad you did this. You will be in my thoughts for Tuesday!!


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will post my experience after Tuesday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Thanks so much. I will post my experience after Tuesday.


The main thing is we want to know that you are alright. So yes, do let us know.

Sending thoughts and prayers for Chloe for Tuesday!!!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm 4'11" also, and I didn't gain weight. When I went hypo after RAI, I still had to eat more than I wanted to keep the weight on. Now I just avoid sweets and keep a watch on the carbs to maintain my current size. I feel so bad for those who gain while eating almost nothing.

Renee


----------



## Tosca (Jan 14, 2011)

Chloe, I was on methimazole for over a year and felt pretty good. My thyroid levels normalized for about a year and a half, then I went hyper again. Although in some parts of the world they would keep me on methimazole indefinitely, my doctor said that there are risks that increase the longer you take it. You can develop agranulocytosis (lowering of white blood cell count) or thrombocytopenia (lowering of platelet count) from it.

When I relapsed and became hyper again, he gave me the choice of going back on methimazole but recommended strongly against it. So it seems to me that you've made a pretty good choice for yourself.

On the beta blockers, if you're not having the rapid heart rate or tremors, then you probably don't need it. Once I was stable on methimazole I was able to stop the beta blockers. But if you are feeling the heart pounding or having lots of hand shaking, you might be a lot more comfortable if your doctor gives you beta blockers.

I'm only 3 weeks out from my RAI now, so I don't know much about the longer term things like weight loss. I hope things go smoothly for you!


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Renee... I don't think I will ever have to eat to keep weight on, but one can always dream. Lol. I just am hoping that I feel out of control where my weight is concerned. As you know 4' 11" can't handle too much weight gain.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

You're right...just a few pounds means a larger pant size.

Renee


----------

